# abs or not



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

How do i tell if i have abs? Can i look at the driveshaft and tell? Maybe the break rotor/calibers?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I maybe wrong on this, but I believe ABS cars do not have rotors.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

zachmccool said:


> How do i tell if i have abs? Can i look at the driveshaft and tell? Maybe the break rotor/calibers?


Don't quote me on this, but I've read that you can check your fusebox. There should be a spot that's labeled "ABS". If you have a fuse in there, you have ABS. If you don't have a fuse, then you don't have it. 

I think this is the "dummies way to check" but like I said, I read this and can't say it's 100% true.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep that is a way to check, as I was unsure as well when I bought my car, just check the fuse box, or you could take it on a snowy road, and slam the brakes, if the pedal does not kick back, and you lock up, hehe well then ya know .


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you dont have abs on these cars..


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you dont have abs on these cars..


which cars do you specifically refer to? I know that the SE-R's have ABS (well, as an option)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the se's, but i didnt think any b14 had abs....


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> the se's, but i didnt think any b14 had abs....


Iam pretty sure it's an option on the B14 200sx SE-R, but I don't have it on mine, not sure about the SE's though, probably not....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

se's im sure it wasn't, but as you speak of it.. i do think it was an option on teh se-r's...


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

thanx, but erlyer i crawed under my car looking for the abs computer (hanynes repair manual sead it would be under the right "kick panel") and could not find it. 
That proved that it dos not have abs (but it dose have abs fuse box with fuses in it)


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

huh well sob, thats odd, and mine has an abs fuse as well. :crazy: Course I have a 97 gxe, so maybe that helps.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

zachmccool said:


> thanx, but erlyer i crawed under my car looking for the abs computer (hanynes repair manual sead it would be under the right "kick panel") and could not find it.
> That proved that it dos not have abs (but it dose have abs fuse box with fuses in it)


So what's the fuse doing in there then?? Who put it there?? Just curious, seems a little odd that there would be a fuse in there for something that doesn't exist, kinda pointless.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

call me stupid, and yes..... but maybe its there to complete a circuit path for everything else... or hell I dunno. only thing I can think of


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> huh well sob, thats odd, and mine has an abs fuse as well. :crazy: Course I have a 97 gxe, so maybe that helps.


Does it just have the slot for it, or is there an actual fuse in the fuseholder?


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

matcapir said:


> Does it just have the slot for it, or is there an actual fuse in the fuseholder?


 actual fuse in the slot for it, and its on the label.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> actual fuse in the slot for it, and its on the label.


hmm, wierd, I'm going to check mine tomorrow, cause I know I don't have ABS.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

maybe also they all used universal fuse boxes on these, and including the ones with abs for an option.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> maybe also they all used universal fuse boxes on these, and including the ones with abs for an option.


Ya, I can understand there being a slot for the ABS even if you don't have it, but why is there a fuse in it?? I'm no expert by any means, just seems like there is no point in a fuse if you don't have ABS.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

yea I know, I just thought there was something wrong with mine, since they were locking up, but the fuse was ok..... this is going to drive me nuts now.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

With the fuse in try to lock the brakes up and see how they act. Then with the fuse out try the same thing. If the car acts exactly the same, I'm going to say the fuse is just there as a dummy. If I can remember at lunch I will look and see if my 98 SE has the mystery fuse or not. Are you guys talking about in the fuse panel or the relay box under the hood?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> With the fuse in try to lock the brakes up and see how they act. Then with the fuse out try the same thing. If the car acts exactly the same, I'm going to say the fuse is just there as a dummy. If I can remember at lunch I will look and see if my 98 SE has the mystery fuse or not. Are you guys talking about in the fuse panel or the relay box under the hood?


My N15 2001 Sunny had ABS. From what I remember It had a yellow ABS light on the instrument cluster that came on when you turned the ignition on when starting. 
I think my Pathfinder has one too, will check and let you know for sure.
Simple way to tell if the B14's w/ABS are the same.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Drive 50mph on a deserted road.

Slam on breaks.

Tire screech = no abs.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

OK, my 98' 200SX SE has the fuse but at the panel it says

ABS
C/U

So what is C/U. I am assuming it would share a fuse if both were equipped. I am pretty certain I would know if I had ABS as I would have read of it by now and I have locked up the wheels before. I also looked under the hood for a relay but didn't even see a place for one. The keyless and alarm relay slots were labeled but not filled . I did not see a slot for ABS. So anybody have a clue what the C/U is so we can quit wondering why we all have the fuse?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> the se's, but i didnt think any b14 had abs....


Just a thought but the 99 SE-L and 98 200SX SE-R have 2 wheel ABS in the front ... I know its only an optional extra but I know they coem so equipped ... chances are if theres no fuse in the ABS spot in the fuse box u prolly dont have ABS but hey ... if u think its worth the time , enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> se's im sure it wasn't, but as you speak of it.. i do think it was an option on teh se-r's...


Depending on the year, ABS was an option on 200sx SE and base models as well. In order to get 4 wheel ABS as an option though, you needed to get the 4 wheel disc brake option as well (not available on base model for most years).

But yes, the B14 did come with ABS, and some overseas variants came with ABS standard.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

So it was an option. Just because I have the fuse there does that mean I have 2 wheel ABS? Is the C/U something separate or is it related to ABS? I guess the only time I have locked up the front wheels is on ice or gravel or slippery leaves. However, it has been done.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> So it was an option. Just because I have the fuse there does that mean I have 2 wheel ABS? Is the C/U something separate or is it related to ABS? I guess the only time I have locked up the front wheels is on ice or gravel or slippery leaves. However, it has been done.


I hate to rain on the parade but I don't think there is a 2 wheel ABS, option or standard on a car, Pick up maybe.....
There are 4 wheel ABS that are 4 channel (Subaru for one) , 3 channel (the rest of cheaper cars) and if GM makes it, a 2 channel...??? 
Sorry my piss poor attitude about GM showing... 

Any body check up on the ABS light on a B14.... 

Good Luck....


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm starting to agree that its a dummy fuse, and the fuse box on the lower dash is the same on every model sentra and 200sx. Slammed the brakes today, and sure enough no abs, but the fuse is in there, and its good. That would make sense, sine I have rear drums I think, I haven't heard of too many vehicles with drums and abs, could be wrong on that though.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

IanH said:


> I hate to rain on the parade but I don't think there is a 2 wheel ABS, option or standard on a car, Pick up maybe.....
> There are 4 wheel ABS that are 4 channel (Subaru for one) , 3 channel (the rest of cheaper cars) and if GM makes it, a 2 channel...???
> Sorry my piss poor attitude about GM showing...
> 
> ...


The ABS light in the instrument cluster on the pathfinder is a yellow "ABS" that lights up when I turn on the ignition before starting the car, it then goes out a bit like the airbag light. 
There are cars with rear drums and ABS but cant quote specifics, don't remember brands... 
Anybody Got ABS on a B14 that can comment on the ABS light in the instrument cluster ??????


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

IanH said:


> There are cars with rear drums and ABS but cant quote specifics, don't remember brands...


Speaking of Pathfinders, the last generation (01~03) of Pathys had rear drums and ABS.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Speaking of Pathfinders, the last generation (01~03) of Pathys had rear drums and ABS.


Yep thats true, got one !!!! Weird I forgot that it has rear drums.....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you can also look for an abs plug that goes into the caplipers.Thats how i found out my ABS on my other car.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

nd4spd said:


> maybe also they all used universal fuse boxes on these, and including the ones with abs for an option.


Nissan wires all of their , lets say GA16's , the exact same ... theres a reason behind this logic, lets say for example one person wants fog lights and one person doesnt ... if they had all of the wires pre-run for fog lights so all they had to do was slap on a relay, attach the control arm on the inside and wire up the lights instead of having to run wires ALL over again!
I mean this might b hard to follow but it makes sense ... saves nissan time and money... I would assume the abs wires are run but arent connected to anything...
later
-Pete-


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

zachmccool said:


> How do i tell if i have abs? Can i look at the driveshaft and tell? Maybe the break rotor/calibers?


Whats your VIN? I will tell you what you have....


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Antilock brakes were optional for the GXE and GLE only.

got that from http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/2215


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

So we have established that it was offered on certain models and the rest may still have the wires strung. I have no ABS light and just skidded the tires on the highway this weekend (damn animals) so I absolutely without a doubt don't have it. So what else is on this circuit that it needs to be live. As pete2.0 explained I understand that the wires exist in case it would have been equipped but if that was the only thing on the circuit, I still imagine the fuse would be missing. Any ideas?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> So we have established that it was offered on certain models and the rest may still have the wires strung. I have no ABS light and just skidded the tires on the highway this weekend (damn animals) so I absolutely without a doubt don't have it. So what else is on this circuit that it needs to be live. As pete2.0 explained I understand that the wires exist in case it would have been equipped but if that was the only thing on the circuit, I still imagine the fuse would be missing. Any ideas?


Since blowing fuses is a very comman problem when people mess with the radio etc I think someone just checked fuses and replaced a bad fuse and plugged one in the empty slot "just in case " I will look at my 97 GXE and let you know what I see. Had this from new.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

IanH said:


> Since blowing fuses is a very comman problem when people mess with the radio etc I think someone just checked fuses and replaced a bad fuse and plugged one in the empty slot "just in case " I will look at my 97 GXE and let you know what I see. Had this from new.



I thought the same thing but it seems odd that everyone whose posted, who doesn't have ABS, has the fuse in there....


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Download the FSM from the sticky on the beginning of the B14 section and check out the BR (Brake System) section. On page 34 it begins discussing the ABS system and where different components can be found...


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

91sentra said:


> you can also look for an abs plug that goes into the caplipers.Thats how i found out my ABS on my other car.


1 person in this entire thread finally makes sense. Besides checking for an ABS light on the dash, this is the second easisest most sure way to check if your vehicle has ABS. In addition to a line/hose going into the caliper, cars with abs will have an additional wire floating around in there (speed sensor).


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

matcapir said:


> I thought the same thing but it seems odd that everyone whose posted, who doesn't have ABS, has the fuse in there....


My car has a fuse in the slot for ABS and as far as I can tell it came from Nissan this way. So this is not a way to tell if the car has ABS.
Yes I agree the light on the dash or a wire to the speed sensor are the only real way to tell.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

From Haynes:

_The ABS control unit, which is mounted behind the right (passenger) kick panel is the brain of the ABS system._

So, I'm assuming you can check there aswell to see if you have the control unit.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Check my cardomain page out (page # 4) for larger pics, or just look in the FSM (downloaded at top of main b14 page) in the BR (brakes) section.


----------



## fcNz (Mar 16, 2005)

Well my b14 200SX SE has ABS and a ABS light in the dash, I don't know if its an option or not but I know mine has it.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey you guys could win an award or something for figuring out the top three most difficult ways to figure out if you have abs. Give yourself a round of applause.


----------

